# Gotta fix the M5 shifter or i'm tossin' it!



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

Anyone fix a shifter yet? I have an illuminated M5 all leather boot and knob one piece design. It catches the notch at the top of the RE Octane short shifter, but won't hold it. It slips around and actually pulls off very easily. I tried electrical tape, etc. and having a proper amount of tape installed to restrict the twisting is difficult because sliding the knob on usually shoves all the tape to the base of the tapered shifter end. Maybe I am missing a piece from inside the shifter or something. :dunno: 

Anyone have a DIY fix? That titanium BeastPower knob is lookin' pretty good right about now.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> Anyone fix a shifter yet? I have an illuminated M5 all leather boot and knob one piece design. It catches the notch at the top of the RE Octane short shifter, but won't hold it. It slips around and actually pulls off very easily. I tried electrical tape, etc. and having a proper amount of tape installed to restrict the twisting is difficult because sliding the knob on usually shoves all the tape to the base of the tapered shifter end. Maybe I am missing a piece from inside the shifter or something. :dunno:
> 
> Anyone have a DIY fix?


I've seen that happen before. There's a plastic tab inside the shift knob that mates with the factory (and Rogue or UUC) shift lever slot. If that tab is broken, there's nothing to prevent the knob from rotating. You'll either need to use some sort of tape solution or else get a replacement knob.


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

My knob would come off very easily especially when shifting from 1st to 2nd. This was after I had it on and off a few times when installing and retrofitting my UUC shifter. Mine did not rotate. I actually had my dealer replace the knob under warranty about a year ago as I like the factory knob. 

Well I have recently had if off again and now on fast 1-2 shifts it sometimes comes off. About a month ago I covered the slot on the top of the shift lever with a bit of RTV and reinstalled the knob. So far it has not come off. RTV should still allow me to remove the knob but provides a bit more retentive adhesion and seems to work. Only a little bit is needed as if too much is applied the trapped air cannot escape and it forces the knob back off. Just a light coat on the tip and a bit in the slot did it for me.

Steve D


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Steve D said:


> My knob would come off very easily especially when shifting from 1st to 2nd. This was after I had it on and off a few times when installing and retrofitting my UUC shifter. Mine did not rotate. I actually had my dealer replace the knob under warranty about a year ago as I like the factory knob.
> 
> Well I have recently had if off again and now on fast 1-2 shifts it sometimes comes off. About a month ago I covered the slot on the top of the shift lever with a bit of RTV and reinstalled the knob. So far it has not come off. RTV should still allow me to remove the knob but provides a bit more retentive adhesion and seems to work. Only a little bit is needed as if too much is applied the trapped air cannot escape and it forces the knob back off. Just a light coat on the tip and a bit in the slot did it for me.


That's certainly less expensive than a new knob, especially the M5 lighted one. Good advice.


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

RTV :dunno:


----------



## eswimm (Aug 1, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> Anyone fix a shifter yet? I have an illuminated M5 all leather boot and knob one piece design. It catches the notch at the top of the RE Octane short shifter, but won't hold it. It slips around and actually pulls off very easily. I tried electrical tape, etc. and having a proper amount of tape installed to restrict the twisting is difficult because sliding the knob on usually shoves all the tape to the base of the tapered shifter end. Maybe I am missing a piece from inside the shifter or something. :dunno:
> 
> Anyone have a DIY fix? That titanium BeastPower knob is lookin' pretty good right about now.


Dealer just glued mine on when it popped off, since they didn't have a replacement in stock. They replaced it a week later when the new one came in, but I gave it a good workout while glued and I think it would have been a permanent fix if they'd left it.


----------



## Perryinva (May 25, 2002)

ALEV8 said:


> RTV :dunno:


RTV stands for Room Temperature Vulcanizing, ie: silicone sealer, rubbery glue.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Look at the big brain on Perry 
RTV is the stuff some of us use to stop leaks. It is usually orange or blue in color. It resists water and most importantly oil. I apply liberally when I have to reuse a gasket


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

*Alev8,*

I know this is a off topic, but where'd you get your M5 wheels? I would love to get some painted silver, and not OEM anthracite.


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

they are for sale...........and they are not shadow chrome finish (OEM). They've been painted silver.....


----------

